# SSD massiv lange Zugriffszeiten



## doZo (21. Februar 2013)

Moin moin Jungs und Mädels,
folgendes: ich habe seit etwa ner Woche eine SAMSUNG 840 Basic SSD (250GB Version) verbaut. Am ersten Tag habe ich noch nicht viel bemerkt, weder Positiv noch negativ. Bis ich vor ein paar Tagen so extreme Zugriffszeiten entwickelt habe, dass ich nicht mal ein lächerliches Lied im Mediaplayer starten konnte ohne das mir das Programm abstürzte. Daraufhin habe ich mich mal hier nach ähnlichen Probleme umgesehen und bin Schlussendlich auf den Tipp gekommen im BIOS den AHCI Modus zu aktivieren, sofern er vorhanden ist. Nach längeren hin und her habe ich ihn schließlich gefunden und auch aktiviert. Das hat die Verzögerungen um einiges ausgemerzt aber noch nicht zu 100%.

Zur Vorgeschichte, ich habe mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt gehabt für die SSD. Neben der SSD läuft noch eine HDD auf der mitlerweile keine Programme mehr sind, weil es nur lächerlich 3GB an Progammdaten waren. Natürlich habe ich auch den SSD Einrichtungs Thread gelesen und beinahe shcon studiert, nur schlau bin ich darasu nicht geworden. Ich habe sogut wie alle Sachen optimiert und das Programm SSD Fresh den rest machen lassen, aber irgendwie hängt es noch ab und an. Auf der Page von Samsung habe ich auch nichts zu einem SSD Firmware update gefunden, welches ich sofort hätte drauf spielen müssen bevor ich was mache.

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter, das nervt tierrisch. Nichtmal mehr Videos kann ich schneiden, geschwiege Youtube aktivitäten abchecken 


Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.

MfG
dakujYa


PS: Falls ihr daten zu meinem System braucht, könnt ihr einfach auf den Link hier klicken. -> sysProfile: ID: 144615 - dakujYa


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich musst du nichts umstellen in Windows bzw optimieren, im Grunde sollte man eine SSD wie eine HDD behandeln, ich glaube daher das deine Änderungen diese Fehler produzieren.
Die vielen Optimierungen waren zu Anfang hilfreich, bzw sogar notwendig, aber heutzutage schlichtweg unnötig.


----------



## OdlG (21. Februar 2013)

Guck dir mal den Samsung SSD Magician an. Das Programm überprüft die Windows-Einstellungen und testet deine SSD auf Fehler.


----------



## Sarin (21. Februar 2013)

Du hast deine SSD falsch angeschlossen: "SATA-II 7Pin (SATA 3Gb/s)"... die gehört an nen SATA III - Port (6G)


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2013)

Welchen Treiber verwendest du für die SSD? msahci oder den von AMD und an welchem Sata Port hängt die Platte? nem blauen oder nem weißen? mach einfach mal nen Benchmark damit: AS SSD Benchmark, Download bei heise und poste das ergebnis dann hier. Des weiteren wäre noch wichtig, was für ein Antivirenprogramm installiert ist. 

Falsch angeschlossen geht im übrigen überhaupt nicht. maximal ungünstig angeschlossen, weswegen die SSD immer noch sehr sehr schnell sein müsste.

Weil zu lange Zugriffszeiten = Programmabsturz passt einfach nicht zusammen. Bei zu langen Zugriffszeiten dürften die Programme maximal ewig zum starten brauchen aber zumindest doch  starten.


----------



## Sarin (21. Februar 2013)

@wolf7: Das ist Haarspalterei, ob es nun "falsch" oder "ungünstig" ist. Die Abstürze waren nach seiner Aussage bevor er auf AHCI umgestellt hat.
Erst mal soll er jetzt die SSD umbauen. Damit werden dann auch die Treiber neu initialisiert. Zur Not kann man dann noch Intels RST installieren (die mahci-Treiber sind meiner Erfahrung nach besser). Wenn das passiert ist kann man weiter schauen.

@doZo: Generell würde ich bei den Fehlern eh eher empfehlen: Investiere die ... k.A.... 20€ und lass nen Profi ran.


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich würde solche "optimierungs" Tools nicht benutzen.
Die Beschreibung bei z.B. Chip zu SSD Fresh hört sich stark nach einem Bullshit tool an. Windows macht die Einstellungen schon von alleine. Da braucht man kein Tool.

Am besten Windows neu draufbügeln (vorallem durch das nachträgliche aktivieren von AHCI).


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2013)

Sarin schrieb:


> . Zur Not kann man dann noch Intels RST installieren (die mahci-Treiber sind meiner Erfahrung nach besser). Wenn das passiert ist kann man weiter schauen.


 
aber nur weil das teil an nem sata2 port hängt, stürzen die Apps nicht ab, im normalen Leben mag man den Unterschied zwischen AHCI und nicht AHCI merken, aber nicht den Unterschied zwischen Sata2 und Sata 6GB/s. Darauf bezog sich meine Aussage. Schon allein fehlen dafür einfach die Quellen, die >240MB/s schaffen. Außerdem würde man das nur bei großen Dateien merken, die eher unüblich für ne System HDD sind. 
Intel RST sollte er nicht installieren, da er zumindest laut dem sysProfile nen AMD Board hat. Problem bei AMD ist maximal, dass deren Sata Treiber erst seit einiger Zeit den Trim Befehl durchlässt, aber selbst wenn die SSD über längere Zeit nicht getrimmt wurde, dürfte das nicht solche folgen haben. 
Mich wunderts ehrlich gesagt, dass man unter Windows 7 offensichtlich so einfach zwischen IDE und AHCI umstellen kann... bei XP war das ja noch ein mittelschwerer Akt, das ohne Bluescreen durchzuziehen...


----------



## doZo (21. Februar 2013)

Jo also habe mir die Antworten mal so ziehmlich alle durchgelsen...

Zum Anschluss: Die SSD ist an einem blauen Port angelschossen, weil ich nur blaue habe  - Ist aber ein SATA III Port extra mit nem Sata Kabel mit bis zu 6GB/s Übertragung
Zum SSD Benchmark:


SEQ: Lesen - 468,31MB/s  Schreiben - 241,71MB/s
4K: Lesen - 21,07MB/s  Schreiben - 64,14MB/s
4K-64Thrd: Lesen - 245,18MB/s  Schreiben - 172,24MB/s
Zugriffszeit: Lesen - 0,096ms  Schreiben - 0,057ms
Score: Lesen - 313  Schreiben - 261  =  729
Zum Treiber: msahci
Zum Antivirprogramm: Avira Free Antivirus
Zum Magican: KP wo ich sehe ob alles tuti ist oder nicht


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2013)

also wie du sehen kannst, liegt es schon mal definitiv nicht an den zugriffszeiten. Die sind top, msahci ist eig auch unproblematisch. Ansonsten sehen die Werte meines erachtens nicht schlecht aus, dafür dass du nur nen "normalen" AMD Phenom x4 hast. 

Zu den Ports: hätte gedacht, dass du noch laut bild zwei weiße angewinkelte Sata 2 ports hättest ham können aber gut, die blauen sind auf jeden fall die Sata 6GB/s ports. Wenn die Programme sich aufhängen, was macht da die CPU Auslastung? weil ich kenne ein ähnliches Verhalten eig nur, wenn ich meinen Atom im Netbook, wo auch ne SSD drin ist, überlaste. Dann hängen die programme aber eig nur kurz.


----------



## doZo (22. Februar 2013)

Bedeutet das eigentlich auch, dass man bei den neuen SSDs auch defragmentieren kann?


----------



## Scalon (22. Februar 2013)

können bestimmt, jedoch macht es keinen Sinn xD


----------



## wolf7 (22. Februar 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> können bestimmt, jedoch macht es keinen Sinn xD


 
doch du verursachst unnötig schreib zyklen und beschäftigst die SSD ein bisschen... (Defragmentiere KEINE SSD!) Du defragmentierst ja auch keinen USB Stick oder?


----------



## Sedro89 (22. Februar 2013)

Hast du Fortschritte gemacht? Falls nicht..

Kannst du bitte mal folgendes testen und die Bilder danach online stellen?:

AS SSD normal
AS SSD > Werzeug > Kompression-Benchmark

Hast du Probleme mit der Maus? Ein gewissen Stocken oder Laggen? Oder sonstige USB Probleme?


----------



## doZo (24. Februar 2013)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. Ich habe erst seit gestern wieder Internet. (1&1 Störung in Bochum, Dortmund, Witten und Hagen -.-')
System ist neu aufgesetzt. HAbe auch Tuneup drauf aber alles was mit defragmentieren zu tun hat deaktiviert

Defragmentieren: War nur ne theoretische Frage, weil mich mein Vater gefragt hat und ich konnte es ihm nicht richtig erklären.
USB: Lags von der Maus oder so kann ich nicht vermerken.
Firmware: Ist auf dem neusten Stand.
AHCI: soll ich den nutzen der dort ist oder soll ich den von AMD nutzen?

Evtl. muss ich nochmal den Grafikkartentreiber neu installieren, denn wenn ich spiele werden mir zwar 160FPS angezeigt aber es ruckelt als wenn ich nur 40 FPS hätte. Ich kann aber auch nicht sagen ob es an der Platte liegt. Hm ich kenne mich zu wenig aus, das nervt.

Testergebnisse:

http://s14.directupload.net/images/130224/w26jcreo.png



EDIT!!

Also ich weiss echt nicht was los ist. Ich habe meinen Pc formatiert und alles eingerichtet (nix SSD mäßiges). Alles Virenfrei etc. pp. aber aus irgend einem Grund häng die Platte ab und an für nen Bruchteil. Jedoch wenn ich mir ne Sendung ansehe im Inet habe ich ab und an ein Ladezeichen obwohl der Clip zuende gebuffert ist. Am Inet liegt es nicht. Dort habe ich erst alles neu einrichten müssen, wegen dem Serverabsturz von 1&1. Ich habe sogar um allen Fehleren aus dem weg zu gehen im Energieverwaltungs Menu  Ruhezustände mit der Festplatte auf die max. Time gelegt und generellen Standby deaktiviert.
Bei meiner Festplatte habe ichn ur die Vertikale Sync entfernt und das Strom/Leistungsverhältnis meiner Graka auf max. Leistung gestellt. Mehr Power kann ich nicht raus holen. 

Ist mein Mainboard oder die CPU inne Fritten?


----------



## doZo (25. Februar 2013)

EDIT 2!!

Ich bin wirklich am überlegen mir ne neue CPU und ein passendes MB zu  kaufen. Egal ob ich aufnehme oder nicht es wirkt immer so als wenn ich  Microlaggs hätte. Dabei werden mir aber max FPS von 160 angezeigt. Erst  dachte ich es läg an meiner externen USB-Festplatte auf die ich  aufnehme, aber selbst aufm einer SATA2 _*UND*_ meiner SSD passiert das. 
Es ist echt zum abdrehen... kennt jemand nen guten Benchmark um mal den ganzen PC durch checken zu lassen, am besten 4 free?!


----------



## stevie4one (26. Februar 2013)

doZo schrieb:


> AHCI: soll ich den nutzen der dort ist oder soll ich den von AMD nutzen?


 
Ich glaube du solltest gedanklich nochmal von vorne anfangen. AHCI ist der Betriebsmodi von Laufwerken (wird im BIOS aktiviert, Alternative ist IDE). Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit und die kommt nicht von AMD 

Klemm die HDD vom Rechner ab (sonst landet bei der Installation des Betriebssystems dort die 100MB Partition) und die SSD ran (sollte am ersten SATA-Port hängen, wenn kein SATA3, dann eben an SATA2). Starte den PC und gehe ins BIOS und aktiviere dort AHCI. Dann installierst du das Betriebssystem. Alles in dieser Reihenfolge! Nichts vorher oder nachher umstellen. Wenn die Installation des BS fertig ist, alle Updates und Programme installieren. Lade dir von der Samsung Homepage die aktuelle Version von Magician runter. Dieses Tool nimmt noch einige Änderungen am BS vor. Dann bist du mit dem Thema durch. Abschließend einen Bench von AS SSD machen und hier hochladen. Da du ein AMD-System hast, vergiss den IRST (Intel Rapid Storage Technologie Treiber), der ist wie der Name schon sagt für Intel-Systeme. Und schmeiß am besten TuneUp wieder runter. Ich halte von solchen "Optimierern" nicht all zu viel.

PS: Wo werden dir 160FPS (welche Anwendung oder Spiel)angezeigt und womit ausgelesen? INet-Streams sind m.M.n. kein guter Bench für eine SSD.
PPS: Die Werte von AS SSD im Screen sehen gut aus. Die SSD scheint also richtig angeschlossen und installiert zu sein. Das Ruckeln könnte von der Win-Partition auf der HDD kommen. Wo ist das Spiel installiert (auf der HDD oder der SSD)?


----------



## doZo (26. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir ist die HDD nur für Speichervorgänge. Grafiken, Videos etc. pp.
Programme und Spiele sind alle auf der SSD.
Die FPS habe ich jetzt im Moment nur von einem Spiel "errechnet" welches ich hauptsächlich spiele. Black Ops 2.

Habe mich verschrieben, ich meinte ATI AHCI Treiber. Mir ist klar das es ein Modus für die Platte ist, aber auf meinem MB CD wird mir halt angeboten einen ATI AHCI Treiber zu installieren.

Bist du dir ganz sicher, das die 100MB Partition auf der HDD landet? Ich habe zunächst einmal die SSD Formatiert und neu bestückt. Erst danach habe ich das Windows Setup noch einmal gestartet um die HDD zu löschen und zu Formatieren. Somit war sie gar nicht ansprechbar für das Windows Setup, oder? - Ich will einfach nur vermeiden _nochmal_ zu formatieren.


----------



## stevie4one (26. Februar 2013)

Bei den meisten Usern die eine SSD und HDD gleichzeitig bei der Installation von Windows angeschlossen haben, landet die 100MB Partition auf der HDD. Ich selbst hatte die HDD daher vorher abgeklemmt und dann installiert. Die HDD hinterher wieder angeschlossen und schnellformatiert - fertig. Als Treiber würde ich den Standard-Treiber von Microsoft nehmen. Der wird bei der Installation von Windows automatisch mitgeladen.

Ich selbst hatte meine SSD unter dem alten BS (gebootet von HDD) eingebaut, neues Firmwareupdate drauf, dann formatiert. Rechner runterfahren, HDD abklemmen, im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen, Bootreihenfolge anpassen (SSD als erstes Bootmedium) und Installation vom BS. Festplatte wieder anschließen und HDD formatiert, dann sollte es passen.

Was meinst du denn mit "SSD formatiert und neu bestückt"? Nur die Installation der Programme / Spiele?

PS: Die HDD wird unter dem neuen BS (das ja jetzt von der SSD startet) schnellformatiert. Dafür brauchst du das Windows-Setup nicht. Hier eine Anleitung.


----------



## doZo (26. Februar 2013)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Klemm die HDD vom Rechner ab (sonst landet bei der Installation des Betriebssystems dort die 100MB Partition) und die SSD ran (sollte am ersten SATA-Port hängen, wenn kein SATA3, dann eben an SATA2).


 
Warum sollte die SSD denn unbedingt am ersten Port hängen? 
Und warum ist es dabei egal ob es SATA 2 oder 3 ist. Sollte eine SSD nicht besser an einem SATA3 hängen, wegen der Bandbreite? 
Wäre dann SATA2_0 oder SATA2_1 der erste?


----------



## Addi (26. Februar 2013)

Sata 0 wäre logischerweise der Erste Port. Hast du mal deinen Arbeitsspeicher getestet ? Hört sich für mich danach an als ob der eher die Probleme verursaschen könnte.


----------



## Sedro89 (26. Februar 2013)

Würde ich auch vorschlagen. Ausserdem würde ich den Arbeitsspeicher mal auf 1600 setzen, sofern dieser vom Hersteller so beschrieben bzw. untersützt wird. Teste mit memtest jeden Riegel einzeln.

Installier mal das neue Samsung Magician 4.0
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/MZ-7PC064D/AM#content2


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2013)

Am ersten SATA-Port, weil dieser in der Regel nativ von der CPU bereitgestellt wird und nicht per Zusatzcontroller. Diese Ports sind in der Regel deutlich schneller. Der erste wäre dann SATA2_0. SATA3 ist schneller als SATA2, wobei du dass nur in Benchmarks sehen wirst (der Standard ist abwärtskompatibel). Einen wirklichen Unterschied im Arbeitsalltag wirst du sicher nicht bemerken zw. den SATA-Schnittstellen. Beispiel: SATA2 macht max. 260MB/s lesend und SATA3 etwa 560MB/s lesend. Das ist zwar etwa doppelt so schnell, aber nur relevant wenn wirklich (viele) große Daten kopiert werden. Eine SSD ist immer noch um Längen schneller als jede HDD.


----------



## doZo (27. Februar 2013)

Also den neuen Magican habe ich schon installiert. Da scheint alles okay zu sein. 
Über den Punkt "OS Optimization" gibt es 4 Punkte, welche mir verschiedene Konfigurationen bieten. *Maximum Performance - Maximum Capacity - Maximum Reliability *und* Advanced* (selber einstellen).
Bisher habe ich den *Maximum Performance *Punkt gewählt. 

Den Ram kann ich nicht höher einstellen. Er kann nur auf 1333Mhz laufen weil meine CPU oder das MB keine 1600Mhz unterstützt...

Jo, memtest hat einen Fehler gefunden ... habe aber keinen Plan wie ich ihn entfernen soll. Ich habe nichts overclocked oder überhitzen lassen...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (27. Februar 2013)

Den kannst du nur mit dem RAM zusammen entfernen


----------



## doZo (27. Februar 2013)

HM wie lässt sich rausfinden welcher von den Rams es ist?
Ich weiss ja ncihtmal ob ich dieses Memtest Tool richtig benutze.

Ich habe mehrere Fenster von dem Tool gestartet.
Habe 2GB in jedes Fenster eingegeben. Weil 8Gb und so 
Habe nach und nach jeden Test gestartet.

Keine Ahnung ob der jetzt jeden Ram testet oder immer wieder einen Riegel.


----------



## Sedro89 (27. Februar 2013)

Teste noch einmal. Via USB mit diesem Tool hier: Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase Ansonsten werden Teile des Rams durch Windows blockiert. Diese sind dann nicht kontrollierbar.

Mehrere Durchgänge und jeden Riegel einzeln am selben Slot.


----------



## Addi (28. Februar 2013)

Dann lag ich ja garnicht so falsch mit meiner Vermutung. Wie gesagt auf jeden Fall nicht in Windows testen.
Sondern Von einem Datenträger Memtest86+ booten . Kannst auch ne normale CD nehmen , wobei ein usb stick sinnvoller ist.
Teste am besten jeden Ram Riegel einzelnd. Dann findest du den Übeltäter. Wenn der Ram auf Standard läuft und Fehler auftreten ist er kaputt und muss durch neuen ersetzt werden.
Arbeitsspeicher hat i.d.R einen langen Garantiezeitraum , solltest du umtauschen können. Wenn nicht , ddr3 bekommste ja eh hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## dgcss (28. Februar 2013)

Ich muss dazu sagen das die 840 Baisc nicht die Flotteste SSD ist . Wir haben dies leider mehrfach beobachtet.

Hättest besser zu ner 830 greifen sollen oder zu einer 840 Pro. Da liegen die zugriffszeiten und transfehrraten um einiges höher als bei der Basic. 
Selbst meine alte Corsair SSD war um vieles schneller als bei der 840 Basic.


----------



## Sedro89 (28. Februar 2013)

dgcss schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen das die 840 Baisc nicht die Flotteste SSD ist . Wir haben dies leider mehrfach beobachtet.



Beobachtet? Das steht ja bereits auf der Verpackung.


----------



## doZo (28. Februar 2013)

Das mit der SSD geschwindigkeit ist doch total egal. Sie ist immer noch schneller als meine HDD und das war mir wichtig. Auserdem war/ist sie günstiger als die Pro oder 830er Version.
Werde morgen oder nachher mal sehen welche Rams genau inne Fritten sind. Ob ich mir dann neue hole muss ich noch sehen, da ich sowieso aufstocken wollte, sprich neues MB und nen Intel Prozi mit neuem Ram.


----------



## doZo (1. März 2013)

Gut also 2 von meinen 4 Rams sind platt. Jetzt habe ich dir Frage der Fragen  
Schadet das einem Ram wenn man ihn nicht auf seiner Standi Taktung lässt? Sprich, wenn ich mir wieder einen 1600 Ram hole und der wegen meienr CPU wieder nur auf 1333Mhz läuft? - Denn ich würde ja sowieso aufrüsten wollen, aber so kann ich nichtmal richtig spielen, daher müsste ich mir am besten nen Ram holen den ich auch hinterher wieder verwenden kann. Also sobald ich ne CPU und ein Board habe.


EDIT!

Hat sich schon erledigt, trotzdem danke.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...r/263685-neue-arbeitsspeicher-muss-her-2.html


----------

